# Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn



## Schwarzwasserhai (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo, fahre 2009, Ende Juni, für zwei Wochen nach *Tiszafüred. *War schon mal einer in der Ecke ? Soll ja ein Angelparadies sein. Hat jemand Erfahrung rund ums Angeln am Theiss See ? Würde mich auch über allgemeine Tipps freuen, z.B. kann man Boote ausleihen, wie sind die Einheimischen usw. ?

VG und einen Guten Rutsch !!!


----------



## Bertl (2. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Wünsche allen die hier lesen (und auch allen anderen) ein gutes neues Jahr. 
Ich fahre nächstes Jahr an Ostern auch nach Tiszafüred, eigentlich um bei einem Umzug zu helfen, aber ein oder zwei Tage will ich dort auch angeln.
Macht es um die Zeit dort Sinn auf Zander zu angeln? Was fängt man dort.....

Erzählt doch einfach mal einer ein bisschen was über den Theiss See, ich wäre dankbar.


Grüßle Bertl


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hi Bertl ! 
Wenig Resonanz auf Tiszafüred, wahrscheinlich kennt man in Ungarn nur den Balaton.
Aber da Du ja eher fährst als ich, habe ich noch Hoffnung ein paar brauchbare Infos zu bekommen.
Aber vielleicht meldet sich ja doch noch jemand, welcher schon mal im Wilden Osten war.
Grüße Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## bike44rot (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,

ein echtes Paradies für Angler und im Juni auch für Mücken.
Ein paar Informationen findet ihr hier

http://members.aon.at/wolfgang.suppan/
http://members.aon.at/angeln1/
http://www.horgaszcentrum.hu/index.html
http://www.szabicskikoto.hu/
http://www.mohosz.hu/nemet/index.htm
http://www.tiszato-program.hu/

Wenn ihr noch was braucht - meldet euch einfach.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## M_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

:m

http://www.tisza-to-info.hu/10-1859.html

http://www.krm-media.de/der-angler/product_info.php?products_id=480

http://www.kormorankikoto.hu/deutsch/main_deutsh.htm

Mfg, |wavey:


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo bike44rot und M_Marc !

Ich danke Euch für Eure Hinweise, haben mir auf jeden Fall weiter geholfen. 
Leider ist mein ungarisch noch sehr dürftig, einige Seiten wären auf deutsch sicher sehr interessant gewesen. 
Aber ich arbeite dran !!!
Über die Mücken habe ich schon einiges gehört, soll sie ja in Massen dort geben.
Habe mich aber schon mit Autan eingedeckt und wenn sie nicht größer als in Deutschland sind, bekommen wir das auch in den Griff !
War Einer von Euch Beiden selbst schon dort ?
Wenn ja, was habt Ihr für persönliche Erfahrungen gemacht ?

Grüße aus dem Land ohne Seen ( Erzgebirge ) Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## M_Marc (3. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
bin selbst schon mehrmals dort gewesen - einfach traumhaft
schön. Such Dir allerdings wie in dem Bericht bei der-Angler
empfohlen einen Guide, damit Du das Gewässer mit guter Hilfe schneller kennenlernen kannst.
Der zeigt Dir dann Slipstellen und hilft Dir bei vielen anderen
Sachen, sonst verlierst Du anfänglich zuviel Zeit.
Du musst dann ja nicht unbedingt in so ein Camp/Hafen, sondern kannst Dich nach Belieben irgentwo einquartieren.
Unterkünfte gibs da in allen Preislagen und auch viele Angel-
geschäfte die Karten, Köder usw. verkaufen.
Ansonsten sind die Ungarn sehr nett und gastfreundlich...
Gruss, #h


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
danke für die Hinweise.
Eine Unterkunft habe ich bereits über Novasol, direkt in Tiszafüred, gebucht.
Soll ca. 50 Meter bis zum Wasser sein.
Ich will auch ein Zelt mitnehmen und ein paar Nächte draußen bleiben, um vom Ufer aus auch ein paar schöne Karpfen zu angeln.
Ist Dir vielleicht bekannt, ob man dort einfach ein Zelt aufschlagen kann und ob die Karpfen dort Boilies kennen ?
Ich war 2008 in den Masuren.
Herrliche Gegend auch, jedoch kannten die Karpfen weder Boilies, noch Mais.
Erst als mir ein Einheimischer sagte: " Du mussen nehmen Kartoffel ! ", habe ich ein paar schöne Exemplare landen können.

Einen schönen Sonntag noch wünscht Schwarzwasserhai !!!


----------



## M_Marc (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
mach Dir mal wegen dem Zelten keine Sorgen - die Ungarn sind nett und locker drauf. Keinen Müll liegen lassen ist ja klar...
Wenn ich überlege in welche Gebiete und Wege ich schon 
mit dem Auto an Gewässer gefahren bin #d und wenn Dir 
dann ein Ungar da begegnet grüsst er noch!
Bezüglich Karpfenboilies würde ich mich mal vor Ort erkundigen und aber auch welche mitnehmen, auch Pellets.
Die Ungarn angeln gerne mit in Palinka (Schnaps) eingelegten
Mais und fangen sogar damit - gibts da fertig im Angelladen.
(Aber nicht dann selbst saufen )
Mfg


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (4. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo, 
klingt ja alles ganz gut und steigert meine Vorfreude auf Tiszafüred.
Ich habe bei Google gelesen, dass man kaum vom Ufer aus angeln kann und unbedingt ein Boot mieten sollte, wenn man etwas " Gescheites " fangen möchte.
Ich wollte nämlich mein Futterboot mitnehmen und gezielt auf die angepriesenen Wildkarpfen " gehen ", die es dort noch geben soll.
Mit diesem Boot ( mit Echolot ) kann ich eine Futterstelle anlegen, soweit, bis die Rolle alle ist.
Deswegen auch die Frage wegen Zelten über Nacht.
Ich habe nämlich keine Lust, nachts mit dem " Kutter " hinaus zu fahren.
Den Palinka werde ich mit Sicherheit nicht anrühren, reicht wenn die Karpfen singen !!!

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## bike44rot (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
das mit den Mücken würde ich nicht unterschätzen. Die Biester sind größer und viel aggressiver als bei uns. Ich kaufe das einheimische Mittel und verschwinde trotzdem in der Dämmerung unter einen Mückenschutz.

Bei der Weitläufigkeit des Gebietes und den vielen Kanälen und Abzweigungen ist ein Hand-GPS ganz hilfreich.

Daneben gibt es bei der Touristen-Info in Tiszafüred eine kleine Karte vom Gebiet.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
schreibe um Gottes Willen nicht wieder was über große, aggressive Mücken.
Wenn das meine Frau hört, fliegt sie mit ihrer Schwester wieder nach Griechenland und ich muss mit meinem Schwager alleine fahren.
Wer soll denn da kochen ?
Da gibt es zwei Wochen nur Dosenware und der Grill geht gar nicht mehr aus.
Aber im Ernst, hast Du dort was " gescheites " gefangen ?

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## bike44rot (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
leider kann ich dir was Karpfen betrifft nicht helfen. 

Meine Zielfische dort waren Hecht, Zander, Wels und Rapfen. Hechte und Zander konnte ich in jedem Urlaub ausreichend fangen. Rapfen und Wels mit mäßigem Erfolg. 

Insgesamt ist das Angeln an der Theiss, dank der anglerfreundlichen Bestimmungen und der auskunftsfreudigen Einheimischen, recht einfach.

Grüße Thomas


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
meine Zielfische sind Karpfen und Waller.
Natürlich verachte ich auch Hechte und Zander nicht.
Allerdings bin ich nicht der Typ Angler, welcher den ganzen Tag Gufi, Wobbler u.a. in das Wasser wirft.
Mal ein Stündchen ist ja ok, jedoch suche ich mehr die passive Entspannung.
Auf Arbeit habe ich Stress genug.
Mit welcher Methode hast Du denn dort die besten Erfahrungen gemacht ?

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (5. Januar 2009)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,
habe weiterhin Interesse an allem, was den Theiss See und Umgebung betrifft !!!
Angelmethoden, Fangmeldungen, Hinweise und Insidertipps !!!
Über Google erfährt man zwar einiges, jedoch zu allgemein.
Vor allem interessiert mich das Angeln auf Karpfen und Waller !!!

VG Schwarzwasserhai


----------



## Andreas63 (24. Februar 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo!
Da wir dieses Jahr ( Ende Juni ) ein Ferienhaus in Kisköre ( Theißsee ) gebucht haben, würde uns sehr interessieren wie denn eure Erfahrungen in 2009 am Theißsee waren.

Haben gelesen das es ratsam wäre einem ortsansässigen Angelverein beizutreten  um die Angelkarten günstiger zu erhalten.
Stimmt dieses? Wenn ja hat jemand Adressen und evtl. Preise?

Was kostet es denn ein Boot zu mieten? Und kann man es auch längerfristig mieten?

Wären für Infos sehr dankbar.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dannyderwicht (1. März 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo
Ich war im November 2008 und letztes Jahr im Mai an der Theiss. Ich hatte das große Glück mit einem Angelfreund an die Theiss zu fahren welcher schon des öfteren dort war.
Anreise war ziemlich unkompliziert. Beide male haben wir unser Boot eine Wolfcraft Zille in Sarud ins wasser gebracht und mit allem vollgeladen was wir so bei uns hatten und das war bei 5 Tagen jede Menge. Danach bezogen wir unseren Angelplatz wo wir unser Lager für die kommenden Tage aufgeschlagen wurde... Mein erwarten war sehr groß und die erste Angel war schnell mit einem Tauwurmbündel im Wasser. Das Zelt war nicht mal noch aufgestellt schlug die Rute schon wie wild..... Natürlich die Anspannung groß und auch die Erwartungen...... Leider wars nur ein kleiner wels mit 25cm.... Aber fing ja schon gut an..... Den ganzen Tag biss nichts mehr. Am nächsten Tag mussten wir feststellen das der Wasserpegel um 40cm gestiegen ist und das wasser imer mehr geäst mit sich führte.... Da haben wir beschlossen wir verbringen den Tag auf einem nahegelegenen Theiss see. Doch leider vergingen die Stunden. Wir hatten alles versucht (Köfi, Gimmifisch, Spinner, Wobbler usw....) Leider ausser 2 Rapfen nix.. So ging es dann gazne woche.... Wir versuchten Hot Spots zu befüttern (damit wir auch auf Friedfisch versuchen konnten). Auf Wels liesen wir uns mit dem Fluss Treiben... Leider alles nichts geholfen so fuhren wir nach 5 Tagen mit fast leeren Händen. Doch wir hatten beide male traumhaftes wetter welches alles entschädigte und die natur ist halt doch noch sehr schön dort. Auf der Heimfahrt haben wir noch mit ortsansässigen fischern gesprochen welche selbst mit leeren händen da standen... Also nichts desto trotz werden wir auch dieses Jahr im Mai wieder an die theiss fahren...


----------



## Andreas63 (1. März 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten! 

@dannyderwicht: Wäre nett wenn du uns dann  deine aktuellen Erfahrungen miteilen könntest.


Wenn wir dann im Juli zurück sind melden wir uns auch.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## dannyderwicht (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo Andreas
Mach ich gerne. 
Liebe Grüße Danny


----------



## masch83 (2. März 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo erst mal|wavey:

Fahre mit zwei Freunden im Juli erstmals an den Theiss See

Freue mich sehr über eure Erfahrungen und Links #6
hat mir einiges an Arbeit erspart, hoff hier wird noch fleißig weiter geschrieben. Werde meine Erfahrungen nach unserer Woche am See auch mit euch teilen

DANKE#r


----------



## Gato1975 (4. März 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Hallo,

ware die letzten 3 Jahre jeweils für eine Woche in Tiszafüred mit 9 Freunden beim Angeln.Hammer Landschaft !!!Was das angeln betrifft nicht ganz einfach
das erste mal waren wir im Mai und bis wir herausgefunden hatten wie man zu dieser Jahreszeit angelt waren auch schon 3 Tage vorbei (angeln in den Kanälen direkt am Ufer neben den Sträuchern,haben dann auch Paar Zander erwischt aber keine Riesen,sehr viele Abrisse in den Bäumen wichtig sofort anschlagen.Das zweite mal waren wir im September dort angelt man im Hauptfluss auf Zander,sollte einen kiesigen Untergrund finden,zu 9 glaube 2 Zander und ein Paar kleine Karpfen.Letztes Jahr waren wir im Juni gerade als die Theiss Fliege geschlüpft war eine Woche gar nichts ausser in den kleinen neben Seen  Karpfen auch die Einheimischen hatten wenig Erfolg die sonst immer beachtlich fingen,sie sagten die Fische seien voll gefressen von den Larven die vom Grund an die Oberfläche kommen.
Mein Fazit:Es war immer eine Hammer Woche ,super Landschaft,nette Leute,sehr preiswert,leckeres essen aber leider nie viel gefangen im Gegensatz von den Einheimischen die fingen sehr gut.
Wir waren immer im Angelcamp Albatrosziköte www.albatroszikötö.hu Der Camp Besitzer Kristian sricht auch sehr gut deutsch und es gibt dort den Gerhard aus Österreich er verbringt das 3/4 Jahr dort und das schon seit Jahren .Er gibt super Tipps! Ist auf jeden Fall ein Tripp wert!!!
Wir werden diesen Juni mal ein anderes Angelgewässer in Europa aufsuchen.Wenn jemand einen Tipp hat bitte mail an  juergen31@gmx.net
Wäre sehr nett.

Dann Petri Heil für 2010 !!


----------



## chef (26. Juli 2010)

*AW: Tiszafüred am Theiss See in Ungarn*

Gibts hier aktuelle Infos? War heuer schon jemand da?
Muss man im August buchen, oder gibts ähnlich Plattensee "Zimmer frei" privat?
Cheers


----------

